# Any Pointblank V's out there??



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

My bf and I are getting a female pup from Pointblank Dec. 18!! We're so excited!!!! We've already gone to see them when they were a couple weeks old, met the both parents as well. 

Kris & Liz were very professional, and helpful in answering all of our questions!!

I was just curious if anyone else has a V from Pointblank?? It'd be great to hear all about your experience & pups!


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

Just looked at their website and wow they have some strong, handsome male vizslas!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't get my V from Pointblank ... but Liz did field train my dog for 2 weeks ... she's the best.


----------



## Petro (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi there, I think we're going to be getting one of your pup's litter mates!! Took my wife and the kids to see them yesterday and I think I have my wife just about convinced. Are you getting one of the 2 females or one of the males? Where abouts are you guys located? We're in Richmond Hill, if you're at all nearby we'd have to get the siblings together some time.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey!

We went yesterday to see them as well!! We are getting one of the females! We got to see which one we were getting as well, which was awesome! They're so cute eh! We are from the Haliburton Highlands! Are you interested in male or female?


----------



## Petro (Nov 28, 2010)

We'd be getting one of the males. Are you getting the smaller of the two females?


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

No, we're getting the larger female. Shes going to become a hunter! Still debating names...

Do you hunt at all? I bet your wife is going to have a hard time refusing a puppy after meeting them! lol.


----------



## Petro (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, well, you haven't met my wife  I don't hunt, but my father-in-law does. Was thinking of doing either field with him or flyball, maybe both, I'll see what my son wants to do


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Petro!

Have you convinced the wife yet? 

The count down in on for us now! t-minus 9 days!!


----------



## Petro (Nov 28, 2010)

Nope, couldn't do it this time. They said they're planning another litter for sometime in March, we might get in on that one


----------



## Tova the Great (Feb 25, 2008)

Our V is from Pointblank. Tova is a super dog!!! Smart energetic and quite the little character! Liz and Chris were super! We had an excellent experience getting a pup from them, across the country I might add. They are in Norwood Ontario, we are in Northern British Columbia! I HOPE to get another one from them one day!


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey, I heard you say you were from Haliburton!! My cottage is on Cranberry lake near Eagle Lake!! My vizsla is 5 months old. How old is yours?


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey!! Thats pretty close to us! We're on Kashagawigamog Lake! 

Holly will be 10 weeks tomorrow!! Where did you get your V from? Do you hunt him/her at all?


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

We got him from Chukar Kennels in Angus. They are a small breeder but registered. We don't plan to hunt with him but we do plan on doing a sport with him. Kashawigamog isn't that far. Do you turn at west guilford?


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

We're actually about half way between minden & haliburton off hwy 21! What kind of sport are you planning on doing with your pup?


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

Ahh yes. I have some friends in Minden. Teenagers though, lol. We are going to do agility and if he likes water we are going to do dock dogs because our golden is in it. What about you? Hunting?


----------

